# Wanting to Adopt A Pigeon :) Colorado



## KasaraWolf (May 20, 2013)

*Hello!*

I am a new member to this forum, so I am not too sure if I should be posting here or not ^^; I have been really been wanting to adopt a pigeon for quite awhile now, ever since I rescued and brought back to health a feral pigeon that had been hit by a car. (I released him/her back into the wild after they were completely healed) I thought they were interesting birds, so I have been wanting the experience of taking care of another one. 

I have been really wanting to adopt a frillback or a german nun, but I can't seem to find anyone that sells them ^_^; Then again, I would take just any bird that needs a home  I would love to have a new buddy that is people friendly and would not mind being held or petted.

Does anyone have a pigeon that needs a home? Or possibly knows someone? (I have tried contacting sellers though craigslist already, but they never responded  )

I live in the Littleton area here in Colorado and I can't drive very far, as I am still new to the whole driving experience heheh...so preferably I would like to get one close by 

Thanks for reading!


----------

